# NJ Newbie!



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, all! I just signed up a few days ago. I'm 34 years old and I live in Ewing, NJ (near Trenton & Princeton). I grew up in northern NJ in Stewartsville (One of the last exits off route 78 before hitting PA).

Halloween has been my absolute favorite holiday since about the age of three; it actually started with a fascination with the wicked witches in fairy tales and snowballed from there...

I moved to Ewing just over 2 years ago; this will be my third Halloween here. The most I've done so far with this house is using the "Big Scream TV" dvds in the windows and the Martha Stewart "Black Magic" witch & cats in the front yard, while the SIRIUS Halloween sound effects channel played...

I just got the Nox Arcana "Grimm Tales" album on Itunes, and I'm already thinking ahead to 2009... I'm picturing this cozy ranch house as a sinister looking gingerbread cottage swarming with a coven of all types, complete with caged mannequins getting fattened up and a pile of freshly-skinned bones...

ANYWAY, enough rambling from me. I'm tickled to be here amongst other folks who "get it."

:cheesykin:

Brian in NJ


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad you found us. We are always pleased when a lost one finds thier way home​


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome U-U-A-A. Sounds like a great project.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome !!*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

wELCOME!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard! You've certainly come to the right place. BTW, I love Nox Arcana.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!

HalloweenZombie, I just discovered them while searching for the synthesized funeral march that Six Flags Great Adventure uses for their Fright Fest's nightly "Awakening" ceremony. I didn't find what I was looking for, but I did find Nox Arcana!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome UUAA.
maybe you are close enough to join the NJ make and takes...
check out gatherings


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome yummy fresh meat and local as well


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome UUAA Im sure you will love it here. Definately stay away from that NJ crowd, they are bad influences on good haunters


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Kewl...another Jersey haunter in da howse. Hope you can make one of our Make in takes in Neptune. Welcome to Haunt Forum !!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll have to watch for those! I'm still getting my bearings here - there's a LOT to see and navigate through...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. As the "hostess" of the NJ/PA make and takes, it's my unofficial duty to welcome you and then invite you to join our demented little group. We usually meet once a month here in Neptune, which is approximately a 57 minute ride from you...give or take a few minutes! Our next meeting is August 16. We work on various projects, dinner is always provided and all we ask is that you bring your own beverages. If you would like to join us, whether to work on projects or just to meet fellow haunters to discuss ideas, share pictures, whatever. If you would like to join us, let me know and I will private message you the contact information. As of now it looks like we'll have about 12-13 haunters at the next meeting. Check out the "Gatherings and Events" thread for all the meeting info. And pay no attention to what Turtle says.....we're not that bad. :devil: Muwahahahaha


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome UUAA, Glad to see another NJ member. Hope you join us at the NJ/PA make and takes.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome! Hope to meet you in August at the NJ/PA make and take.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks! I do hope I can make it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. As you can tell we have lots of great people here.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Glad you're here, UUAA! Welcome!


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the site. I'm new here too. This site is great. I love all of the how to's... One day I will try some of it:jol: Take care.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Up_up_and_away  Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome! Ah the Weird NJ people are sprouting up aren't they?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Fancy meeting you here!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome aboard. This is a great forum and a great bunch of people. I am from New Jersey too Matawan.


----------

